# Axe-FX Ultra



## ohio_eric (Jun 10, 2007)

It's listed in the online store now. 

Axe-Fx Ultra Effects Processor

Remember that you get like $400 dollars off the list price. So the real price is about $1800. 

Here's the manual for it. http://www.fractalaudio.com/Documents/ultra.pdf
Though the manual is more of a draft than a final version. 

This new version does too much for me not to have GAS. It has crossovers, whammy effects that can work in semitones and some killer sounding synth effects, among about a billion other cool sounds it can get. 

Thank God my new job pays well.


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 10, 2007)

You give me the worst GAS ever. Seriously.

That thing is suh-weeeeeet.


----------



## Jerich (Jun 10, 2007)

i have heard nothing but good things about these ..and i have read from others not on this board. I am guessing the direct recording is the key here huh?


----------



## Bartok (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm not even going to look £££ :/


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jun 10, 2007)

What the hell is this thing?


----------



## NovaReaper (Jun 10, 2007)

it's like the podxt except about 20 times better and 10 times the price.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jun 10, 2007)

NovaReaper said:


> it's like the podxt except about 20 times better and 10 times the price.



Doesn't seem like it, it's like an Eventide designed only for guitar players. It doesn't seem they gave the amp sim much thought, and rather upped everything in the FX region...
Wow, this baby in my rack... Sonic Misschief, Mayhem and other Lunacy!!!
GAS, thy name is AXE- fx!


----------



## technomancer (Jun 10, 2007)

Yeah these look absolutely insane... I'm on the waiting list and at last word I should be able to get one in about two months.

Eric have you signed up yet?


----------



## Cancer (Jun 10, 2007)

Hawksmoor said:


> What the hell is this thing?




Think of it as a rackmounted Vetta, but a million times better with insane routing options, or as a Eventide level effects processor with the emphasis on having really good amp sims.


I've been eyeing up one of these things too, they included a synth mod, which was my ONLY complaint about the original unit, BUT I am still really concerned about the effects inventory, as their as effects I would never use, and yet, you can't get rid of them to make more instances of the effects you DO want to use, perhaps in future versions.



NovaReaper said:


> it's like the podxt except about 20 times better and 10 times the price.




Honestly it's really only about 3-4 times the price, the Ultra can be had for less than 2k$ no?


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 10, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Eric have you signed up yet?



Not yet. I start my new job in a week. So once I settle in and get my financial situation settled, I'm on the list. Then I get to hand wring for a few months.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jun 10, 2007)

Bartok said:


> I'm not even going to look £££ :/



+1

I don't want to switch rigs again


----------



## starsnuffer (Jun 10, 2007)

How do these things compare to the G-force in the effects and AD converter categories?

I've heard the clips and I'm not impressed with the amp sims and modeling at all, but I'm in the market for a new multi-FX box.

-W


----------



## Bartok (Jun 10, 2007)

LordOVchaoS said:


> +1
> 
> I don't want to switch rigs again



Don't get me wrong, I'd buy one if I had the cash  It's just too much for me at the moment. Plus my Black Machine lust is stronger and I need money to go on my quest for one. I'll pull it out of a stone and be crowned king of England.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 10, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Not yet. I start my new job in a week. So once I settle in and get my financial situation settled, I'm on the list. Then I get to hand wring for a few months.



I'd sign up anyways... worst case when you get the email that says you're up you can pass on it. My understanding is the list is getting longer instead of shorter


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 10, 2007)

Don't make my GAS worse!


----------



## Christopher (Jun 11, 2007)

starsnuffer said:


> How do these things compare to the G-force in the effects and AD converter categories?
> 
> I've heard the clips and I'm not impressed with the amp sims and modeling at all, but I'm in the market for a new multi-FX box.
> 
> -W



The clips out there generally suck. The amp modeling is nothing short of amazing. Coupled with a tube poweramp the modeling is on par with tube rigs I've owned (Mark IV, Triaxis, Rectos, Carvins, Triple XXX's, etc) in both feel and tone. It's really an amazing piece.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 11, 2007)

Christopher said:


> The clips out there generally suck. The amp modeling is nothing short of amazing. Coupled with a tube poweramp the modeling is on par with tube rigs I've owned (Mark IV, Triaxis, Rectos, Carvins, Triple XXX's, etc) in both feel and tone. It's really an amazing piece.



I really wish I could hear one in person so I could judge that, because I've heard good things but I always like to actually hear it MYSELF to decide.  From the description is seems pretty cool though!  Then again, maybe I should stay away from them.... GAS has been doing a number on my wallet lately....


----------



## Christopher (Jun 11, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I really wish I could hear one in person so I could judge that, because I've heard good things but I always like to actually hear it MYSELF to decide.  From the description is seems pretty cool though!  Then again, maybe I should stay away from them.... GAS has been doing a number on my wallet lately....



I know, I rolled the dice and was terrified the whole time. I just kept reading reviews from guys that I trusted from other boards and they were guys that "shouldn't" have liked the Axe Fx. Most of them were old school tube fans with boutique heads and really fancy toys.

I emailed Cliff and company and they said they have a 30 day return policy. I got on the waiting list and when I got the email I ordered. I figured that if it wasn't everything I wanted I'd send it back. Once I got it, I never considered returning it.

If I were to build either a studio rig, practice rig, touring rig, or all of the above right now with no limit on the budget, I'd still build it around the Axe-Fx. The only changes I'd make were to upgrade to the Ultra (which I probably will do), and I'd go with a either a VHT or Mesa power amp.

The only part of my rig right now that isn't coming from the Axe Fx is the wah, and not because I didn't like the Axe Fx's wah but I love having the spring loaded switchless kind of wah and I couldn't find a midi controller like that.


----------



## starsnuffer (Jun 11, 2007)

Christopher said:


> The clips out there generally suck. The amp modeling is nothing short of amazing. Coupled with a tube poweramp the modeling is on par with tube rigs I've owned (Mark IV, Triaxis, Rectos, Carvins, Triple XXX's, etc) in both feel and tone. It's really an amazing piece.



Yeah, that's the thing, I'm sure it can do the mesa and peavey tones, but those aren't exactly dynamic amps. I'm spoiled by my plexi, XTC, and Triamp.

But I'm on the waiting list now, and if the modeling stuff actually does work and I can get the bloom and touch sensitive dynamics I need for my music, I'm all about not lugging around a head.

-W


----------



## Christopher (Jun 11, 2007)

starsnuffer said:


> Yeah, that's the thing, I'm sure it can do the mesa and peavey tones, but those aren't exactly dynamic amps. I'm spoiled by my plexi, XTC, and Triamp.
> 
> But I'm on the waiting list now, and if the modeling stuff actually does work and I can get the bloom and touch sensitive dynamics I need for my music, I'm all about not lugging around a head.
> 
> -W



See that's the thing, I prefer the more compressed higher gain stuff personally but I play in all kinds of setting and use a lot of different stuff. I end up using a lot of lower gain stuff too and the Axe Fx handles those tones as well as it does the high gain stuff.

One of my favorite moments with the Axe Fx was when I had an old friend / mentor come in to lay down some studio tracks for a client of mine. He's older (in his mid to late 40's) and has been a tube snob to say the least for a lot of years. He's been playing 5150's the last few years but was always the biggest Marshall nut I knew. I played in a cover band with him for a couple of years and he was always flipping me shit about my tone with the Mesas I used. When I bought my first Vetta he literally laughed at me for going with a modeler saying that they'll never be able to model a tube amp enough for him.

He came over a few weeks ago and I told him just to bring his guitar. When he came in he saw the rack with the Classic 50/50 and laughed and said, "so you finally gave up on the modeling huh?" I plugged him in to the Axe Fx, called up the Brown preset and cranked it up (running through the Classic and into my Recto cab mic'd up in my iso booth). He smiled and played and played and kept complimenting how cool my new rig was and how glad he was to see that I ditched the modeler. He even played a few notes and showed me how well it reacted to his playing and commented how you can only get that with a tube amp. I never had the heart to tell him it was the Axe Fx and that it WAS a modeler.

I've got a modern country act in the studio now and plan on using it for most the tracks, it's definitely better than my Vetta was.

Being able to set the "Sag" control makes a huge difference too. It's my favorite feature. I can set the sag low on a Recto and it becomes a tighter unit, or set the sag high on a Mark IV and watch it get super spongy.

My Axe Fx is definitely more dynamic and sensitive than the Randall MTS rig I had before my last Vetta. I used the Blackface, Tweed, XTC, SL+, Ultra Lead, and Recto modules with that one.

I've just finally got my cake and eating it too. For years I bounced back and forth between amps that could get "my" sound and amps that would provide all the tones I needed for sessions and projects. Now I've got them all in one unit.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 11, 2007)

Christopher said:


> I never had the heart to tell him it was the Axe Fx and that it WAS a modeler.



You're way nicer than I am. 

You bring up an important point. I'd be willing to be bet in blind tests the Axe-FX with a good power amp could fool 99% of the tube snobs out there. The Axe-FX has an isane amount of tone shaping power. The clips keep convincing me that if I have the patience and the brain poeer to figure this unit out I can just about any sound I hear in my head out of it. That's why I want it so badly.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jun 13, 2007)

If I wasn so happy with my Pod XT Pro/DHP33/ Classic 50-50 setup I'd buy this thing and mortgage my mother in a wim...
No, I'm a good son, I really am...


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Jun 13, 2007)

Double blind tests ftw...

I want to see some of those


----------



## loktide (Jun 13, 2007)

i really shouldn't have read this post  

*GASes for an AxeFX*


----------



## Cancer (Jun 13, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> You're way nicer than I am.
> 
> You bring up an important point. I'd be willing to be bet in blind tests the Axe-FX with a good power amp could fool 99% of the tube snobs out there. The Axe-FX has an isane amount of tone shaping power. The clips keep convincing me that if I have the patience and the brain poeer to figure this unit out I can just about any sound I hear in my head out of it. That's why I want it so badly.





I'm just glad Fractal Audio had the sense enough to separate the amp and cab "models" so you could put stuff between them. This is actually my BIGGEST pet peeve of the Line 6 stuff, and the newer Boss stuff (the GT-5, the gx700, and the modelling stuff before that could do it, but not the stuff after....). Alot of the harmony stuff I used to do relies on the cabinet shaping the effects so I was real pleased to see it here.


----------



## Deuterium (Jul 1, 2007)

Just put myself on the Ultra waiting list.

I thought I would list a bit of my guitar gear background/history...

I am a die-hard tube amp guy...but I have always had a soft spot for digital modelers, and the allure of the "promise" of complete and faithful reproduction of 100% tube amplifiers, in the digital realm.

I have owned, in the past, the following "digital" equipment:

Digitech GSP21
Digitech GSP2112
Peavey TubeFex (kind of miss that piece of gear)
Line 6 AX 2 212 (the original digital "modeler")
Korg Pandora PX4. Great little headphone multi-fx unit.

*Still own:
Vox Valvetronix AD120VTH (120 watt head). Great modeling amp, by the way. I play it thru a Vox 212 cabinet.
Roland Cube 30. Great little bedroom practice amp*

Relatively "recent" Digital modelers I strongly disliked, and returned:

Yamaha Magic Stomp 2. All I can say is  

Behringer V-Amp 2 (sorry, and no offense to those who own and like this little guy, but it wasn't my cup of tea)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`

My current tube amp line-up is:

Peavey ValveKing 100 head. INCREDIBLE bang for the buck, and simply a smokin' amp. Better than the Marshall DSL I used to own, which cost almost 3 x the price.

Randall RH50T 50 Watt head: Very Marxhall JCM 800-ish, with more gain.

I use a Rocktron Xpression thru the FX loop on these amps.

My go to pedals on the front end are both OD pedals. The first is an Analogman DOD YJM 308 with 741 Mojo Mod and fully bypass. Also use the Digitech Bad Monkey a lot (Another great bang for the buck product...I love this pedal !!).

Anyways...can't wait to get my hands on the Ax-FX Ultra!

What are some recommendations for a rackmount power amp?

Cheers,
Deuterium


----------



## Christopher (Jul 1, 2007)

Deuterium said:


> Just put myself on the Ultra waiting list. What are some recommendations for a rackmount power amp?
> 
> Cheers,
> Deuterium



If you want tube there's a lot of winners. Tube on a budget: Peavey Classic. Tube on a high budget: VHT or Mesa are always winners.

If you're thinking solid state, a lot of people on the Fractal forum are going with Carvins. I can't speak for the combination personally but I'm hearing good things over there.


----------



## Cancer (Jul 1, 2007)

Christopher said:


> If you're thinking solid state, a lot of people on the Fractal forum are going with Carvins. I can't speak for the combination personally but I'm hearing good things over there.




I can. The Carvin DCM150 or 1000, for the price, kick much ass, it's totally transparent, and has lots of headroom. It does precisely what a power amp is supposed to do, make you louder without getting in way.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 1, 2007)

Deuterium said:


> Just put myself on the Ultra waiting list.
> 
> I thought I would list a bit of my guitar gear background/history...
> ...
> ...



Wow, another gear whore in tha house!


----------



## loktide (Jul 1, 2007)

Deuterium said:


> What are some recommendations for a rackmount power amp?
> 
> Cheers,
> Deuterium



the carvin ts-100 tube poweramp is recommended very often along with modellers. It's also REALLY affordable...


----------



## Deuterium (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, gentlemen.

Off to the Carvin site to check out their poweramps.


----------



## loktide (Jul 2, 2007)

Deuterium said:


> Thanks for the advice, gentlemen.
> 
> Off to the Carvin site to check out their poweramps.



keep us posted as soon as you finid yourself a nice poweramp, dude


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 12, 2007)

So a few of my friends received their Axe-FX boxes.... and absolutely LOVE them!  I'm thinking about getting on the list... they give you like 3 months build time right? Do you have to pay up front or upon completion? The Ultra model is looking MIGHTY fine right now....  Thanks!  


P.S. Just looked at finances and I might have to sell the JP7 to pay for it, but I think it would be worth it if it is as good as I've been hearing!


----------



## Christopher (Jul 12, 2007)

Cliff just said recently that the wait time is about three months. In the sad for us good for him column, he said that the waiting list is growing as fast as his production rate is so the three month wait could be around for awhile.

HighGain, I'm glad you're hearing good reviews from other people now too. For awhile I was the crazy fucker raving about the new piece of gear and nobody really believed me.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 12, 2007)

Christopher said:


> Cliff just said recently that the wait time is about three months. In the sad for us good for him column, he said that the waiting list is growing as fast as his production rate is so the three month wait could be around for awhile.
> 
> HighGain, I'm glad you're hearing good reviews from other people now too. For awhile I was the crazy fucker raving about the new piece of gear and nobody really believed me.




Sweet! I'm hopefully going to get the Ultra model, is that what you went with or did you get the standard? I believed you, I just prefer when I hear news like that from a group of people. The one friend who bought it does a lot of studio work with writing jingles and stuff so he said it is SUPER versatile and highly recommended it to me.


----------



## Christopher (Jul 12, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Sweet! I'm hopefully going to get the Ultra model, is that what you went with or did you get the standard? I believed you, I just prefer when I hear news like that from a group of people. The one friend who bought it does a lot of studio work with writing jingles and stuff so he said it is SUPER versatile and highly recommended it to me.



I'm oldschool. When I ordered mine he didn't even have the Ultra. He was working on it but it was in design stages. I didn't have the cash anyway. The features the Ultra adds are cool and I'd use the hell out of them in the studio but I have no regrets about the standard. It's already the best piece of gear I've ever bought.


----------



## starsnuffer (Jul 12, 2007)

I got on the waiting list for the ultra about a month ago and got an email today that it would be another 2 months, so yeah, 3 months seems to be the lead time.

I don't like the amp modeling, but I plan on using it as a head, and in conjunction with my soundsculpture switchblade to serve as an amp for the piezo's on my RG7CST. It should be very interesting.

-W


----------



## Christopher (Jul 12, 2007)

starsnuffer said:


> I got on the waiting list for the ultra about a month ago and got an email today that it would be another 2 months, so yeah, 3 months seems to be the lead time.
> 
> I don't like the amp modeling, but I plan on using it as a head, and in conjunction with my soundsculpture switchblade to serve as an amp for the piezo's on my RG7CST. It should be very interesting.
> 
> -W



Did you mean "with" a head? You'll have to let us know how that setup works out for you. You may be surprised by the modeling. I know of quite a few hardcore tube amp nuts that ordered one for the fx only and ended up selling off their tubes.


----------



## starsnuffer (Jul 12, 2007)

Christopher said:


> Did you mean "with" a head? You'll have to let us know how that setup works out for you. You may be surprised by the modeling. I know of quite a few hardcore tube amp nuts that ordered one for the fx only and ended up selling off their tubes.



Yeah, I meant with a head, sorry. My XTC 101B and triamp mkII to be more precise. 

I'll definately give the fake amps a shot, but so far every clip I've heard sounds underwhelming. My music requires a lot of dynamic control, not just from the volume knob, but from finger touch sensitivity as well. A lot of tube amps won't even work for me, so I'm really picky when it comes to my tone and the amplifier "instrument" I play through. Besides, that, the poweramp section on the XTC is far and away the best poweramp I've ever used, and I've owned a lot (VHT, mesa, randall, ect).

-W


----------



## Christopher (Jul 12, 2007)

starsnuffer said:


> Yeah, I meant with a head, sorry. My XTC 101B and triamp mkII to be more precise.
> 
> I'll definately give the fake amps a shot, but so far every clip I've heard sounds underwhelming. My music requires a lot of dynamic control, not just from the volume knob, but from finger touch sensitivity as well. A lot of tube amps won't even work for me, so I'm really picky when it comes to my tone and the amplifier "instrument" I play through. Besides, that, the poweramp section on the XTC is far and away the best poweramp I've ever used, and I've owned a lot (VHT, mesa, randall, ect).
> 
> -W



I think that has to do with the way the clips so far have been made. I've only heard a few that weren't recorded direct. Now don't get me wrong, I do think that the Axe Fx is the best direct recording device I've heard but the tone you get direct doesn't hold a candle to the tone I've gotten live from a tube poweramp and cab. It is just fuckin' crazy good in that scenario.

I bought it with very realistic expectations ignoring the hype as much as I could. I literally was hoping that it would out Vetta my Vetta. If it sounded good direct I'd be happy and if the models were on par with the Vetta I'd still be upgrading because I knew the fx were top notch. 

When I finally got mine it so out Vetta'd my Vetta I was shocked. I expected better dynamics and more complex sounding models. What I didn't expect was for it to out Mark my Mark IV, out Recto my Rectos or kick the Randall modules' ass. 

I mean, I went modeling because I needed insane versatility at super low volumes and the fact that the Vetta had effects too in a one piece unit sold me. I missed my tube rigs every day and hated the limitations I felt the Vetta had but figured that for what I needed it was the only choice.

The Axe Fx does everything my Vetta did, does it better, and does a whole lot more. It also has the same or better picking dynamics and sensitivity than either of the Mark IV's I've had. It reacts completely naturally to volume knob tweaking and it digs in with the right attack. In fact you can go from relatively clean to raging heavy with one preset with a lot finesse and volume knobing.

My favorite feature is the Sag control. Every amp model block has it in the poweramp controls and it effects the way the poweramp reacts. Set it low and the amp is super duper solid state tight. Crank it up and it gets very chewy. That control alone is almost worth the whole unit. I can tighten up my Recto tones, loosen up my lead tones, and it all does it without effecting the volume. Combine that with the master volume control (which actually works like you'd think it should) and you have amazing control over dynamics and tubeyness.

I don't miss my tube rigs anymore at all. In fact I haven't gassed for anything in the amp world since I got it and that's something. I've been a total amp whore for years.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 12, 2007)

I must try one of these things. This hype is nuts...

Anybody near me have one?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 12, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I must try one of these things. This hype is nuts...
> 
> Anybody near me have one?



Jacksonplayer IIRC. I am going to get on the list for one as well so check with me in 3 months!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 12, 2007)

If it's distortion is on par or tops a Recto. I'm going to

1) Shit a major brick

2) Purchase an AxeFX

3) Rock


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 12, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> If it's distortion is on par or tops a Recto. I'm going to
> 
> 1) Shit a major brick
> 
> ...




You and me both dude. I'm getting on the list for an Ultra tonight when I get home from work and if I don't sell my JP7 before it is ready, I'm selling anything else off that I own gear-wise besides my Thorns and my PRS.  I will miss my boutique pedal collection but if this thing is as good as I've been told, I'll be okay!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 12, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> You and me both dude. I'm getting on the list for an Ultra tonight when I get home from work and if I don't sell my JP7 before it is ready, I'm selling anything else off that I own gear-wise besides my Thorns and my PRS.  I will miss my boutique pedal collection but if this thing is as good as I've been told, I'll be okay!



 I don't think I'm ready to sell off most of my shit just yet. I still have plans for a Roadster/C90 cab/G System rig. But it the AxeFX proves  I may have to change said plans...


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 12, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I don't think I'm ready to sell off most of my shit just yet. I still have plans for a Roadster/C90 cab/G System rig. But it the AxeFX proves  I may have to change said plans...



I'll let you know in 3 months!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 12, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I'll let you know in 3 months!



 Excellent. 

Now that I think about it, an AxeFX/VHT rig would be cheaper.....


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 12, 2007)

I'll most likely end up going with a VHT 2/50/2 myself, or I might grab an RT2/50 if I can find one used on the cheap. My friend snagged one for $400!!!  I was pissed to say the least, that's a SMOKING deal!


----------



## Christopher (Jul 12, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> If it's distortion is on par or tops a Recto. I'm going to
> 
> 1) Shit a major brick
> 
> ...



You're going to want a stool softener my friend.

The crazy thing about the Axe Fx is that you can put an EQ before and after the Recto module and shape the living shit out of it. I've owned a Rectoverb, a three channel Dual, and an old two channel Dual and my Axe is easily on par with all of them. In fact, because I don't have to crank it to get the amp to start kicking ass I like the Axe Fx better. Not to mention all the tweaking possibilities.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 12, 2007)

Christopher said:


> You're going to want a stool softener my friend.
> 
> The crazy thing about the Axe Fx is that you can put an EQ before and after the Recto module and shape the living shit out of it. I've owned a Rectoverb, a three channel Dual, and an old two channel Dual and my Axe is easily on par with all of them. In fact, because I don't have to crank it to get the amp to start kicking ass I like the Axe Fx better. Not to mention all the tweaking possibilities.



What poweramp are you using?


----------



## starsnuffer (Jul 12, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I don't think I'm ready to sell off most of my shit just yet. I still have plans for a Roadster/C90 cab/G System rig. But it the AxeFX proves  I may have to change said plans...



I'm selling my g-system for $950 shipped to forumites if you're interested. It's being replaced by the fractal audio, soundsculpture switchblade, and an axxess FX1.

-W


----------



## Christopher (Jul 12, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> What poweramp are you using?



Peavey Classic 50/50.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 12, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Now that I think about it, an AxeFX/VHT rig would be cheaper.....





HighGain510 said:


> I'll most likely end up going with a VHT 2/50/2 myself,



You guys mean like this rack.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 12, 2007)

I have the regular Axe-FX and love it, but I only do direct recording so I'm no help on power amps and such. If I was actually in a band and had a place where I could turn it up a bit, I'd definitely build a rack system around the Axe-FX, though. It's like a hybrid of Eventide, 2101 and Vetta all rolled into one.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm officially on the list for an Axe-FX Ultra!!!!!   





ohio_eric said:


> You guys mean like this rack.





Is that your setup Eric? That's EXACTLY what I'm going to end up with eventually, just starting out with the Preamp/Effects of the Axe-FX!!!


----------



## Christopher (Jul 13, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I'm officially on the list for an Axe-FX Ultra!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats man! Actually I believe that's Cliff Chase's (owner / developer). If it's not his, it's very similar.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 13, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I'm officially on the list for an Axe-FX Ultra!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's Cliff's. Someday I will own that rig though one of new Peterson rack tuners and a VHT 2/90/2 would be awfully tempting. 

Now brace yourself for the wait.


----------



## Christopher (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm not sure why he even had a tuner in there, the tuner in the Axe Fx is very accurate.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm fine, remember.... I'm the patient guy!  If I was able to wait 22 months without a single complaint for my guitar to be completed, I have no issues waiting 3 months for what should be a cool amp!  The harder part for me actually will be selling off gear to pay for it.... always a gear whore I guess!


----------



## Christopher (Jul 13, 2007)

Prepare to go whoreless or gasless. I haven't even lusted after an amp since I got mine! I went on to guitar lust LOL.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 13, 2007)

Christopher said:


> Prepare to go whoreless or gasless. I haven't even lusted after an amp since I got mine! I went on to guitar lust LOL.



That's why I'm ok with selling my JP7 to pay for it!  I've found my "holy grail" guitars in Ron Thorn, now I need to find an amp that does what I want it to do. I don't "need" it to have tubes, I just want it to sound good and the fact that it has SO MANY effects options to it is just too cool!  With a 30-day money-back guarantee, I'm not worried about the purchase, although if it lives up to what I've been hearing I don't think it will be going back hehe!


----------



## SGB (Dec 23, 2007)

Damn near 4months on the list waiting for my Axe-Fx. It's killing me!  What are the impressions you guys got when you got your Axe's? This is an old thread so many of you must have gotten them by now.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 23, 2007)

I actually cancelled... though if it's been four months your number should be up soon


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Man, I'm afraid to try this thing, I don't want to like it more then my Mark III


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 24, 2007)

I ended up cancelling mine too... the wait and lack of contact was worrying me but also since it's a small shop electronics deal, if something like the screen burns out and they were custom-made I would have been S.O.L. on the deal.  I know a few guys hitting the 5+ month mark and it makes me glad that I'm not expecting something that still isn't here.


----------



## Christopher (Dec 24, 2007)

They just moved into a new factory / facility recently to increase production and there is buzz that there will be no more waiting list in early '08. Of course, I've also heard that the prices may go up then too.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 24, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I ended up cancelling mine too... the wait and lack of contact was worrying me but also since it's a small shop electronics deal, if something like the screen burns out and they were custom-made I would have been S.O.L. on the deal.  I know a few guys hitting the 5+ month mark and it makes me glad that I'm not expecting something that still isn't here.



Yeah that was a large part of my decision as well... if it took them four months to get me a unit, what would the turn around on warranty service look like? If they're still around in a few years and have their supply issues straightened out I'll consider one, until then I'm going to wait and see


----------



## SGB (Mar 7, 2008)

Over 6 months on the list now. It has to be getting close!!! At least I haven't actually had to pay for it yet. I keep my e-mails asking my status to every other month. I wonder if I would have had so much interest to start with if I knew that the wait would be over 6 months? Oh well, I'm still convinced that it will be the cure all for my G.A.S. attacks! I never knew that I was so patient.


----------



## darren (Mar 7, 2008)

There is no cure for GAS attacks. They only go into remission.


----------



## Christopher (Mar 7, 2008)

darren said:


> There is no cure for GAS attacks. They only go into remission.



Well the Axe Fx does a great job of treatment. Unfortunately for me and my wallet, the GAS just spread to other things, like guitars.

I've run my Axe Fx standard for a year now and as scary as it sounds I like it more now than I did when I got it. I haven't even looked at another amp since I got it. It's like a wife.

I did just order a solid state power amp for it to experiment with. We'll see if I need the tubes in my Classic 50/50 or not.


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 7, 2008)

What power amp did you order? 

Also I had heard Fractal was getting increased production to cut down/eliminate the wait time. Is this correct?


----------



## Christopher (Mar 7, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> What power amp did you order?
> 
> Also I had heard Fractal was getting increased production to cut down/eliminate the wait time. Is this correct?



I snagged a Carvin DCM 600. It matched what I wanted feature and watt wise and I found I got it at a decent price on Ebay.

I want to run each both in the studio and live and the winner stays and the loser goes away. A real power amp death match.


----------



## sethh (Nov 10, 2008)

umph

i've got questions + questions + questions!
(i did google and wisit the axefxwiki.org but i guess my ADD brain fails again)

* have the prices been raised? in the beginning of this thread it said the sale price is 1800 but on the site now it says 2000...

* is the fact that the ultra is 20&#37; faster somehow useful? i mean the standard can't be so slow it would fail in practicality live or can it?

* has anyone who uses this tried the multiband compressor in a decent rock / metal rhythm tone? good stuff? not?

* i wonder if the effects in ultra that aren't in the standard are practical ones or experimental madness? neither is a bad option though.

* does the 6x less memory in the standard mean i have to overwrite factory presets to create my own? how much presets can each hold anyway?


----------



## Iceblade (Nov 10, 2008)

Answers inlined below



sethh said:


> umph
> 
> i've got questions + questions + questions!
> (i did google and wisit the axefxwiki.org but i guess my ADD brain fails again)
> ...



*256 presets for the Standard. 384 for the Ultra. Yes, you have to overwrite. It's no big deal, you can always reload the ones you dig. To be honest, for a metal player, there will probably be very few of the default presets that you keep.*

HTH,
Jeff


----------



## Harry (Nov 11, 2008)

Christopher said:


> I think that has to do with the way the clips so far have been made. I've only heard a few that weren't recorded direct. Now don't get me wrong, I do think that the Axe Fx is the best direct recording device I've heard but the tone you get direct doesn't hold a candle to the tone I've gotten live from a tube poweramp and cab. It is just fuckin' crazy good in that scenario.
> 
> I bought it with very realistic expectations ignoring the hype as much as I could. I literally was hoping that it would out Vetta my Vetta. If it sounded good direct I'd be happy and if the models were on par with the Vetta I'd still be upgrading because I knew the fx were top notch.
> 
> ...



That piece of writing there kills dinosaurs
I've even heard other guys saying at the Fractal Audio forums that also preferred their Axe to their actual tube amp

I know people that still want a Vetta II, but for about the same price an Axe Ultra and power amp could probably be had


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 11, 2008)

I was floored by mine today, I decided to play with the Hiwatt model to see if I could get an Earth or Sunn O))) or Electric Wizard type tone, nailed it. I dimed the EQ, master, and gain of the Hipower 1 sim and it sounded just like a real Hiwatt amp overdriven into oblivion, but at bedroom volume. Amazing.


----------



## Christopher (Nov 12, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I was floored by mine today, I decided to play with the Hiwatt model to see if I could get an Earth or Sunn O))) or Electric Wizard type tone, nailed it. I dimed the EQ, master, and gain of the Hipower 1 sim and it sounded just like a real Hiwatt amp overdriven into oblivion, but at bedroom volume. Amazing.



My standard has been dropping my jaw lately also. When I first got mine the firmware was in the late 2.x's early 3.x's and I tried it out direct and wasn't too inspired. It was better than Line 6 but I could still do much better with a physical mic and cab. I used it live for a while and went back to a mic and kind of forgot about it all. After the latest firmware came out I decided to give it a shot and holy shit I like! I'll definitely be going direct to the board live and may use it for some recording as well.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 12, 2008)

I've been using mine through a Marshall cab lately and it's a perfect match to my ears. I'd think about running direct but micing it up isn't a big deal to me. But we probably will record the album with it direct, I was playing along with some stuff we recorded with my Recto and the AxeFx sounded identical to the recorded tone.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 12, 2008)

Mine's here! Mine's here! sitting at the post office waiting for me!!!


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 12, 2008)

Are you prepared for tonegasm?


----------



## sakeido (Nov 12, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Are you prepared for tonegasm?



YES
Unfortunately, I still have to work for another seven hours. And then I have three hours of school.  I won't be able to play it as much today as I would like.


----------

